# adding weight?



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

what do people use to add weight for hopping? where do they put it. and how do they know when they've got the right amount??

and don't fill the topic with a bunch of stuff about cheating or steroids. i know it's frowned upon, but i don't have access to lots of cars or competitions, so it's pure curiousity!!

you guys are my only real source of information!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

full tank of gas.


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

batteris


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

i never thought about the full tank of gas lol. thats a no brainer really but you always overthink and miss the obvious lol. 

what about raw metal. like "cheater" type stuff.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

lead. used wheel weights.

in the bumper, inside tubing/frame rails,under racks, spare tire.

Also redicously thick tubing (1/2" plate added to all 4 sides of the rear frame section, solid battery holddowns,etc


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

not that I know anything about this but you can get old scrap sewer lead pipe joints at a metal yard for like .50 cents a pound...


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

Gas tank is really Lead Block. Fuel Cell under hood :0 :0 
On and off trailer or run out of gas and Push that heavy bitch :biggrin:


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@Mar 5 2010, 04:06 PM~16806987
> *Gas tank is really Lead Block. Fuel Cell under hood :0  :0
> On and off trailer or run out of gas and Push that heavy bitch :biggrin:
> *


wtf did that ***** just say?!?!?! :wow:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dken_@Mar 5 2010, 05:16 PM~16807039
> *wtf did that ***** just say?!?!?! :wow:
> *


I'll translate for you.

The gas tank is filled with melted lead. Then a small fuel cell "gas tank" is located up front. It would be small and only hold a gallon or so of fuel. The limited amount of fuel means you really can't drive the car far. These car are usually just junkers that get loaded and unloaded from a trailer. 


*To the O.P. we do not need anymore weighted down bullshit junk ass hoppers. Lowriding is already suffered enough lead poisoning and is near death from it. *


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 5 2010, 03:06 PM~16807362
> *I'll translate for you.
> 
> The gas tank is filled with melted lead. Then a small fuel cell "gas tank" is located up front. It would be small and only hold a gallon or so of fuel. The limited amount of fuel means you really can't drive the car far. These car are usually just junkers that get loaded and unloaded from a trailer.
> ...


x2


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

:boink:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

PUT A SPEAKER BOX IN THE BACK N FILL IT WITH LEAD! :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

3/16 front ,1/4 middle and 3/8 rear and put some 1 inch plates under your batteries in the racks


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 5 2010, 07:06 PM~16807362
> *I'll translate for you.
> 
> The gas tank is filled with melted lead. Then a small fuel cell "gas tank" is located up front. It would be small and only hold a gallon or so of fuel. The limited amount of fuel means you really can't drive the car far. These car are usually just junkers that get loaded and unloaded from a trailer.
> ...


 :yes: Thank you :yes:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Some people use elephants :dunno:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Most commonly used......back bumper filled w lead


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 5 2010, 06:48 PM~16807686
> *Some people use elephants :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

OR REMOVE YOUR BACK SEAT AND PUT FOUR PUMPS HIGH UP SO YOU CAN SEE THEM TRHOUGH THE WINDOWS AND FILL THE ENTIRE TRUNK WITH BATTERIES, LEAD, 4X4S, ETC... :boink:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

1 or 1/2 inch plate under your batteries, look up how much the plate weighs per foot and figure it out.

200 or 300 lbs of plate weight under 9 batteries should be fine :biggrin:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 5 2010, 04:06 PM~16807362
> *I'll translate for you.
> 
> The gas tank is filled with melted lead. Then a small fuel cell "gas tank" is located up front. It would be small and only hold a gallon or so of fuel. The limited amount of fuel means you really can't drive the car far. These car are usually just junkers that get loaded and unloaded from a trailer.
> ...


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 5 2010, 04:44 PM~16807653
> *PUT A SPEAKER BOX IN THE BACK N FILL IT WITH LEAD! :cheesy:
> *


hahahahaha :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


on another note i dunno where they would hide weight my cars all pumps and batts but then again i did do extra layers of flake in the back and more leafing :biggrin:


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

This is easy bro! Go to TJ and get as many as my tio's and Tia's in the trunk and back seat that you can fit it there. THat will give you all the weight you will need! :biggrin: 

You can even rip off all my Gente just like all the coyotes and make some cash :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

It will probably cost you more time and money to weigh the car down. It can probably be done for less and done right.

To answer your question, Lead. Lead melts at lower temps and can be casted easily.


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

I see both sides of the weight vs no extra weight for hopping,

because I am a beginer at hydraulics - there is not alot around for me to see how their cars hop or to give advice in person after seeing my car hop on how to improve - 

the average guy might wonder if adding an additonal 2 batterys to the trunk will affect anything weight wise since its basicly like dropping 150 pounds back there. - even if the voltage to the nose is kept the same the extra weight has to do something even if it is minimal

thats where im at. I have a relatively light weight car - running 4 batterys - 48v to the front pump and I can hop about 12 inches but I bet if I relocate all my batterys as close to the rear bumper as possible and add two more but still keep 48v to the nose - the added weight back there will un spring some weight from the front - wether it is enough to gain an inch or two - or more is basicly the question here - and or how much weight is generaly needed to be added for a good improvment on hopping the front - while still retaning some drivability ? 

to the origonal poster of the topic -
I say find a way to put some large circular weights for work out lifting benches on the car.... maby get creative and hang them off the rear of the frame of the car or something - since you know how much they weigh - you can see how many pounds added = how the car reacts and hops with the added weight.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

solid steel in your continental kit....... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 5 2010, 01:11 PM~16806253
> *full tank of gas.
> *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 5 2010, 05:44 PM~16807653
> *PUT A SPEAKER BOX IN THE BACK N FILL IT WITH LEAD! :cheesy:
> *


sounds like someone has accused you of doing this before huh? lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati+Mar 5 2010, 10:45 PM~16810608-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AND U KNOW THIS...........


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

I hear they have lead filling station on the west coast. Just pull up with bumper and fill her up lol


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 6 2010, 09:10 AM~16812142
> *I hear they have lead filling station on the west coast. Just pull up with bumper and fill her up lol
> *


Just like everything else this trend is steadily creeping east. Before long we will have those fill up stations as well.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 6 2010, 08:10 AM~16812142
> *I hear they have lead filling station on the west coast. Just pull up with bumper and fill her up lol
> *



hell shops will make u bumpers...that are heavy ass fuck..


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2010, 05:47 PM~16807676
> *3/16 front ,1/4 middle and 3/8 rear and put some 1 inch plates under your batteries in the racks
> *


1/4" in the middle is too heavy.


keep the middle as light as possible, since it doesnt contribute to compressing the springs, or counter balancing the front.


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

lol wow. thats a lot of creative methods. i'm not intertested in doing it. but i would like to experiment with the weights like previsouly posted. just for the learning factor. i don't compete against anyone around here. other then me and about 4 other people no one is even into lowriding, so anything i do is for myself. if i wanna be cheap and easy i'll weight my ish down and get some inches. but i wanna know i can do it without it. thats more of challenge to me obviously. 

if i built something to stick on the bumper it'd absolutly blow minds around, but would prob be frowned upon where most of you guys are from ya know what i mean


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

before u add weight id add batteries, up your voltage, make sure you got a good stiff spring up front, and then its all practice on the switch. if your not competing you will not like what adding weight does to your car if u drive it.


----------



## 89caddy (Aug 16, 2008)

a fat chick in the back seat thats how i like em lol


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

lots of money :cheesy:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 5 2010, 05:44 PM~16807653
> *PUT A SPEAKER BOX IN THE BACK N FILL IT WITH LEAD! :cheesy:
> *


SO THATS WHERE U PUT IT....... LOL..........






















































































































J/K :nicoderm:


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

:rimshot:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 6 2010, 01:51 PM~16813463
> *lol wow. thats a lot of creative methods. i'm not intertested in doing it. but i would like to experiment with the weights like previsouly posted. just for the learning factor. i don't compete against anyone around here. other then me and about 4 other people no one is even into lowriding, so anything i do is for myself. if i wanna be cheap and easy i'll weight my ish down and get some inches. but i wanna know i can do it without it. thats more of challenge to me obviously.
> 
> if i built something to stick on the bumper it'd absolutly blow minds around, but would prob be frowned upon where most of you guys are from ya know what i mean
> *


Anybody can just weigth the hell out of something. However getting a car to work without it will earn respect from those that know whats up. I don't concern myself with impressing clueless people that have no understanding of what I do. I'd rather earn the respect of a select few that understand the game.

If you don't have any real competition then just build a clean double pump with 12 or 14 batteries. The inches you can get should still blow people away without adding lead and getting stuck.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 6 2010, 09:48 PM~16816881
> *Anybody can just weigth the hell out of something. However getting a car to work without it will earn respect from those that know whats up. I don't concern myself with impressing clueless people that have no understanding of what I do. I'd rather earn the respect of a select few that understand the game.
> 
> If you don't have any real competition then just build a clean double pump with 12 or 14 batteries. The inches you can get should still blow people away without adding lead and getting stuck.
> *


X2


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dken+Mar 5 2010, 02:16 PM~16807039-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 6 2010, 10:48 PM~16816881
> *Anybody can just weigth the hell out of something. However getting a car to work without it will earn respect from those that know whats up. I don't concern myself with impressing clueless people that have no understanding of what I do. I'd rather earn the respect of a select few that understand the game.
> 
> If you don't have any real competition then just build a clean double pump with 12 or 14 batteries. The inches you can get should still blow people away without adding lead and getting stuck.
> *



yep...then go and drive that bitch down the freeway at 65 mph and see if the cars rear doesnt sway from under all that weight..then try to stop it before u hit another car


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Fuck this stupid topic.


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 6 2010, 09:02 PM~16817013
> *Fuck this stupid topic.
> *


X2


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

^ he's got weight! :0


----------



## Quagmire (Feb 27, 2010)

THIS TOPIC IS AS LAME AS THIS TOPIC...http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=530321


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Quagmire_@Mar 7 2010, 10:28 AM~16819144
> *THIS TOPIC IS AS LAME AS THIS TOPIC...http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=530321
> *


fail on the link try again!!!


----------



## Quagmire (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 7 2010, 09:29 AM~16819148
> *fail on the link try again!!!
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=530321


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Quagmire_@Mar 7 2010, 10:32 AM~16819164
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=530321
> *


----------



## Quagmire (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 7 2010, 09:33 AM~16819169
> *
> *


IM NOT TALKING ABOUT THE PERSON WHO STARTED THE TOPIC, JUST NEED TO CLEAR THAT UP. MY GUESS IS HE THINKS ALL THAT STUFF IS LAME TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Mar 6 2010, 10:34 PM~16817238
> *X2
> *


X3, this topic is stupid, some PROS that hop at lrm with all their fuckd up rules HOP WITH 110 LBS BATTERIES, I KNOW this FOR FACT, AND BIG, BIGGGGG ASS TIRES, AND 4 CYLINDER ENGINES, :uh:


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

what makes this topic so stupid? what makes it lame?
i don't assume anyone is talking about me as a person, but this is an interest of mine so i would like to know


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Cheating with weight is fucking stupid, I wish the circus act would end and get back to real lowriders hopping


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 7 2010, 01:02 PM~16820281
> *Cheating with weight is fucking stupid, I wish the circus act would end and get back to real lowriders hopping
> *


X2


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Fuck that My homie is ready to hop!!!!
Hitting the switches from inside the car


----------



## chumain805 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 8 2010, 10:03 AM~16827383
> *Fuck that My homie is ready to hop!!!!
> Hitting the switches from inside the car
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 7 2010, 01:02 PM~16820281
> *Cheating with weight is fucking stupid, I wish the circus act would end and get back to real lowriders hopping
> *



x64


----------



## LoudGuitars (Feb 26, 2006)

they stow away 850-KING & JUAN559 under the back of the car...


:rofl:





JP





serio...


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Mar 7 2010, 08:26 AM~16819128
> *^ he's got weight! :0
> *


Who


----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 8 2010, 10:03 AM~16827383
> *Fuck that My homie is ready to hop!!!!
> Hitting the switches from inside the car
> 
> ...


Hahaahaa..LMFAO


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

so if you have extra batteries, use a little thicker steel and reinforce a little more then the normal person thinks you should, that means your weighted? 

i understand lead and all is weight, but what if i felt like i needed to reinforce with 1/2 inch steel from the arches back, carried 2 or 3 extra batteries for back up, and built my battery rack way heavy duty with thick solid stuff...i'd be cheating? or would someone just think i was in overkill mode?? 

honest opions guys??? :dunno:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 10 2010, 09:54 AM~16848335
> *so if you have extra batteries, use a little thicker steel and reinforce a little more then the normal person thinks you should, that means your weighted?
> 
> i understand lead and all is weight, but what if i felt like i needed to reinforce with 1/2 inch steel from the arches back, carried 2 or 3 extra batteries for back up,  and built my battery rack way heavy duty with thick solid stuff...i'd be cheating? or would someone just think i was in overkill mode??
> ...


If you build a big set up say 16 batteries 4 pumps and use all of whats in there it's not "added" weight. If you build a 16 battery set up and only use 8 then it's added weight. 

Using more tube then is needed or using solid bar is added weight. There is also no need for 1/2 reinforments unless you knew you were going to load 2000lbs of lead in the trunk. I've built large set ups (18 batteries 4 pumps) and only used 3/8" on the sides in the rear with no issues.

It's simple really. Anything thats isn't needed is there for weight.


----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 7 2010, 12:02 PM~16820281
> *Cheating with weight is fucking stupid, I wish the circus act would end and get back to real lowriders hopping
> *



x2 circus cars killed the art of lowriding


----------



## LSHOPPER (Feb 26, 2010)

DO IT LIKE MY NEIGHBOR HE HAS CEMENT BAGS ON A 85 EL CAMINO :happysad:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thephatlander_@Mar 10 2010, 02:26 PM~16850726
> *x2 circus cars killed the art of lowriding
> *


Where is that video? Haven't seen it in awhile.


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

ok i undestand it all now pretty much. another question though. how much weight is normally added to something like that? i mean in the "hopper fail.mov" clip on youtube, they pic that car up off the impala by hand ya know. how much weight do they add to counteract the front end. cuz i see some of those hoppers movie real slow and gettin plenty of hang time, i'm thinkin there has to be major weight in there? is it a few hundred, or thousand??


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

thats what I'm wondering, I see LA parking lot pimps pulling these cars' front ends down to about 30" and wheeling them around by hand. How much weight does it take to get stuck at 30"?

I keep thinking of this one issue of truucha where happy and ron are hopping reverse link g bodies... that ***** still tried to act proud of that heep right up intil ron hit his rear switch :rofl:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> what do people use to add weight for hopping? where do they put it. and how do they know when they've got the right amount??
> 
> and don't fill the topic with a bunch of stuff about cheating or steroids. i know it's frowned upon, but i don't have access to lots of cars or competitions, so it's pure curiousity!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 10 2010, 01:49 PM~16851382
> *Where is that video? Haven't seen it in awhile.
> *


dunno but found this when i searched.... probably old now :0 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exNSJHcKkdA...player_embedded


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

yea that the video, they just lift it up i mean come on. if thats the case i'm just gonna he-man my shit to the back bumper, imagine the money i'd save. no gates to the nose beat that shit


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 16 2010, 10:13 AM~16904690
> *yea that the video, they just lift it up i mean come on. if thats the case i'm just gonna he-man my shit to the back bumper, imagine the money i'd save. no gates to the nose beat that shit
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: You Win!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

its thousands in some cases :wow: but in the defense of the west coast weight problem ,,,,,they have to and i understand


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 16 2010, 04:57 PM~16909457
> *its thousands in some cases :wow: but in the defense of the west coast weight problem ,,,,,they have to and i understand
> *


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 16 2010, 03:57 PM~16909457
> *its thousands in some cases :wow: but in the defense of the west coast weight problem ,,,,,they have to and i understand
> *


WHAT EXCATLY DOES THAT MEAN? 

ARE YOU SAYING: IF YOU CANT BEAT THEM JOIN THEM.


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

its offical. i'm selling my setup, and gettin all the lead, not just here but in your city too. watch out. 

i'm just gonna slam the trunk and be on the bumper.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Schimel750_@Mar 23 2010, 04:38 PM~16976148
> *its offical. i'm selling my setup, and gettin all the lead, not just here but in your city too. watch out.
> 
> i'm just gonna slam the trunk and be on the bumper.
> *


wheel stand cars dont have any pumps, or batteries. beat that!


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

the new zero pump class.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Getting the car verticle with lead just isnt that impressive when you dont even need hydros or lead to do it


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 23 2010, 09:27 PM~16979133
> *Getting the car verticle with lead just isnt that impressive when you dont even need hydros or lead to do it
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

on the trunk bitch..
foo said fuck back bumper.. 

ima back trunk it


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 23 2010, 08:14 PM~16979875
> *on the trunk bitch..
> foo said fuck back bumper..
> 
> ...


hahaha


----------



## Schimel750 (Sep 5, 2003)

:wow: :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :worship: :rofl:


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros (Dec 30, 2010)

Dam!


----------



## car88 (Jan 27, 2006)

Real Championz be good on the switch loc if you don,t know the timing leave that shit alone cause you fakin Da Funk


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

put it under da battery rack fool start off with 500 pounds;;u should be cool;;use let ;;melt it


----------



## NEFF-U (Aug 31, 2012)

Whtt.... That's down


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

Don't do it pimpn work the switch no additive


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

93flee said:


> Don't do it pimpn work the switch no additive


no magis tricks:squint:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

BIG AL SAID IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WEIGHT IS FOR CHIPPERS;;;;BUT ONCE U GET IT NO CHIPPIN


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

FRONT BUMPER IS A GREAT PLACE:dunno:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

DIPN714 said:


> FRONT BUMPER IS A GREAT PLACE:dunno:


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

DIPN714 said:


> FRONT BUMPER IS A GREAT PLACE:dunno:


SHUT YOUR ASS !!! U CHOPPED OFF UR ROOF JUST TO MAKE THE FRONT LIGHTER :yessad:


























:roflmao: :wave:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BIG RED said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


Ill see u in the basement


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

MUFASA said:


> Ill see u in the basement  << insert penis :x:



Ummmm :sprint:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BIG RED said:


> Ummmm :sprint:


 u little fuck !!! :angry:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

MUFASA said:


> u little fuck !!! :angry:


What??? Was waiting in the basement :naughty:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BIG RED said:


> What??? Was waiting in the basement to suck you off :naughty:


Gawd damn **** !!! :werd:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

MUFASA said:


> Gawd damn **** !!! :werd:


Hey now that's not nice. I'll start telling people you put my fat ass in your trunk to get inch's :angry:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

BIG RED said:


> Hey now that's not nice. I'll start telling people you put my fat ass in your trunk to get inch's :angry:


:shh: GET BACK IN THE TRUNK :twak:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Anyway to get a green card.


----------

